# Chippy's question of the day...



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 1, 2006)

Why does it seem that FFAs are more common in the UK than the US


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

Concentration?


----------



## William (Jan 1, 2006)

Scalloped Potatoes with extra cheese?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 1, 2006)

well yeah mathematically speaking...but we have what seems to be an equal number if not more FFAs here from the UK than the US (and most are in the early 20s)...since the US has just shy of 5x as many people, the ratio is suprising.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 1, 2006)

I think some of the FFAs in the US are still in hiding. Society in the US still thinks it strange to be attracted to big people. Many people are still afraid to go against what many people believe to be socially acceptable.


----------



## Laina (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe us state-side girls are just quieter?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 1, 2006)

well dern it wakie wakie statesiders (altho the british accents really get me ooooh *swoon*)


----------



## Laina (Jan 1, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> well dern it wakie wakie statesiders (altho the british accents really get me ooooh *swoon*)



Hehehe. It's Scottish accents for me. I'm a sucker for 'em. And kilts...what girl could resist?!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 1, 2006)

I can do a good Schean Connery imperschinaschion

(;


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

_*Address to a Haggis.*

by Robert Burns

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face,
Great chieftain o the puddin'-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye wordy of a grace
As lang's my arm.

The groaning trencher there ye fill,
Your hurdies like a distant hill,
Your pin wad help to mend a mill
In time o need,
While thro your pores the dews distil
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour dight,
An cut you up wi ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like onie ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm-reekin, rich!

Then, horn for horn, they stretch an strive:
Deil tak the hindmost, on they drive,
Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
Are bent like drums;
The auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
'Bethankit' hums.

Is there that owre his French ragout,
Or olio that wad staw a sow,
Or fricassee wad mak her spew
Wi perfect sconner,
Looks down wi sneering, scornfu view
On sic a dinner?

Poor devil! see him owre his trash,
As feckless as a wither'd rash,
His spindle shank a guid whip-lash,
His nieve a nit:
Thro bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit!

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his walie nieve a blade,
He'll make it whissle;
An legs an arms, an heads will sned,
Like taps o thrissle.

Ye Pow'rs, wha mak mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill o fare,
Auld Scotland wants nae skinking ware
That jaups in luggies:
But, if ye wish her gratefu prayer,
Gie her a Haggis! _


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

OMG a man who quotes Burns.....

Heart goes pitty pat, pitty pat.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

I also quote Pablo Neruda if you're good to me.


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

Good...hell, I'll even be bad.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 1, 2006)

_Amor, cu&#225;ntos caminos hasta llegar a un beso,
qu&#233; soledad errante hasta tu compa&#241;&#237;a!
Siguen los trenes solos rodando con la lluvia.
En Taltal no amanece a&#250;n la primavera.

Pero t&#250; y yo, amor m&#237;o, estamos juntos,
juntos desde la ropa a las ra&#237;ces,
juntos de oto&#241;o, de agua, de caderas,
hasta ser s&#243;lo t&#250;, s&#243;lo yo juntos.

Pensar que cost&#243; tantas piedras que lleva el r&#237;o,
la desembocadura del agua de Boroa,
pensar que separados por trenes y naciones

t&#250; y yo ten&#237;amos que simplemente amarnos,
con todos confundidos, con hombres y mujeres,
con la tierra que implanta y educa los claveles._


----------



## Jane (Jan 1, 2006)

you shall above all things be glad and young 
you shall above all things be glad and young
For if you're young,whatever life you wear


it will become you;and if you are glad
whatever's living will yourself become.
Girlboys may nothing more than boygirls need:
i can entirely her only love


whose any mystery makes every man's
flesh put space on;and his mind take off time


that you should ever think,may god forbid
and (in his mercy) your true lover spare:
for that way knowledge lies,the foetal grave
called progress,and negation's dead undoom.


*I'd rather learn from one bird how to sing
than teach ten thousand stars how not to dance*


----------



## BellyQueen (Jan 2, 2006)

It is just my personal thought that the Brit society seems more open minded and more accepting than American society. Having a husband from England(who I met on Dimensions) and visiting my in laws there it just seems more acceptable. I being a bbw here would NEVER in a million years wear a bikini in public here for fear of the looks and comments. But over there I don't mind wearing it to a local swimming pool.   Those are just my opinions and thoughts.


BQ


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Guess I won't post any Walt Whitman stuff here now that it's back on topic...


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

No Howl either, I guess. Sigh....


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Totally rules out T.S. Eliot.


Maybe I should grab some stuff from a hapless teen's Trapper Keeper?


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Never rule out T.S. Elliott
or James Dickey


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

That was hollow of me to think we could do without Eliot.


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Maybe I should grab some stuff from a hapless teen's Trapper Keeper?


Angst in a plain brown wrapper


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/hitchhikers/vogonpoetry/lettergen.shtml

Vogon Poetry Generator! YES!


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

NO!!!!!!! Please, NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

See, see the languid sky
Marvel at its big puce depths.
Tell me, Jane do you
Wonder why the pekingnese ignores you?
Why its rumunstly stare
makes you feel desuetudinous.
I can tell you, it is
Worried by your frungziggous facial growth
That looks like
A becheesed milk.
What's more, it knows
Your fitunck potting shed
Smells of moldy toejam.
Everything under the big languid sky
Asks why, why do you even bother?
You only charm open festering sores.


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Arrggghhh!!!!! My Ears!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Better rep me more or I'll read more.

My frumptious little zarquat...


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

Rep through intimidation....I love it.

I tell you though, Conrad makes us spread it around. Which our Mama's told us we Could Not do.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, is your mama on this board?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 2, 2006)

mama told me not to come


----------



## Jane (Jan 3, 2006)

I listened to everything my Mama said.

Then did what I was going to do.

Just needed to be able to agree when she said, "I told you so."


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2006)

Will you two GET A ROOM ALREADY?

love, 
the rest of us.


----------



## Jane (Jan 3, 2006)

Which two? Chippy, you and FL better behave, Jes is on to you.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 3, 2006)

I think she was talking to all three of us, actually.


----------



## Jane (Jan 3, 2006)

She just hoped it was a big enough room for four.

And yes, Jes, I expect repercussions from that remark. LOL


----------



## fatlane (Jan 3, 2006)

If she's got cankles, Chippy will probably agree to adjoining suites...


----------



## Jane (Jan 3, 2006)

I can hear the WEEEEEEE's now. And the pie hitting the fan.


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe in the US there are so many cute young BHM that young FFA never feel a need to turn to the net? Or perhaps more to the point, that so many of their contemporaries are at least chubby that that there is not so much stigma in dating a guy who is at least somewhat heavy?

Pure speculation on my part, mind you.

-Ed


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2006)

Boy, Ed, I don't know. I'm not really picky when it comes to the physical side, but still it is damn near impossible to find people you are attracted to on a mental/emotional/chemical level. 

I lost my sweetie two years ago, and have only now met two guys (total opposites physically) who attract me. Both are very openminded, wonderful people. One I've tried hard to get close to, and the other who zoomed in on me. 

Attraction is a strange thing.


----------



## Jes (Jan 4, 2006)

Jane said:


> She just hoped it was a big enough room for four.
> 
> And yes, Jes, I expect repercussions from that remark. LOL



I am not interested in any of you. Well, I'd do Jane, but I'd want a new t-shirt minted for that. But anyway, I suggest you and FL get a room, Jane. The tension is palpable. Get a room, and then come back and post about it.


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2006)

Man, I just KNEW it was going to be a double date.

What about the room you and Jack have? Can we get some clean sheets?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 4, 2006)

Depends on how good the hotel is...


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2006)

EWWWW!!!!!

May only have one set, huh?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 5, 2006)

Sure... or we rent some RVs and camp at a state park.


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2006)

Tents....with room service.

Wait, can't have outdoor fires in Texas or Oklahoma right now.....hmmm...


----------



## fatlane (Jan 5, 2006)

So we eat ice cream and trail mix. We can work with this.


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2006)

Ice cream and trail mix, huh? Okay, but we have to have some way to make coffee....got one of those Coleman stoves or a REALLY long extension cord?


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Patting my foot waiting for FL to find that damn Coleman stove.

I'm not getting any younger over here.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

i am! wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Someone grab that Chippy. Him, a wheel, and a generator, and we'll have electricity for that coffee.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

no grab the chippy! im ungrabbable!


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

But, Chipppppyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

UNGRABBABLE! (shhh dont tell the chippette)


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeez, I leave for the Wal-Mart for one hour, and everything goes to hell around here.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

see what happens when you leave a fluffball in charge.


someone should spank you!


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Chippy is being particularly uncooperative. You know, if he would volunteer I wouldn't try to grab him.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, just put the Cheetos under the cage and pull the string when he starts a-feastin'.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

i know a secret!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

.......???


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

yay! *gigglesnort*


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Get the shotgun, Jane. Something's up with that durn chipmunk!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

wheeeeeeeeee *runs about talking bout bjork, bork bork bork, and the borg*


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Better get the flak jackets, too. Looks like we're both gonna have to start shooting in an area-covering pattern.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

*hides in jane's hair*


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

(readies taser... and hopes Jane likes it rough...)


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Chippy fails to realize the picture is three years old, and my hair is about three inches long now. No longer good camo.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> (readies taser... and hopes Jane likes it rough...)


Hey, if I'm going to be laid out unable to move it better be from exhaustion, not a taser.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

*humps janes ankles*


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

My favorite Sophie Tucker joke:

The other night my boyfriend Harry said, "Sophie, you've got no tits and a tight box," and I said, "Harry, get off my back."

Gopher it Chippy.


----------

